# Почему нельзя исправить сколиоз, кифоз и т.п. во взрослом возрасте?



## Elly (2 Мар 2017)

Здравствуйте! Очень хотелось бы узнать ответы на некоторые вопросы, которые беспокоят меня уже давно. Надеюсь, врачи форума или просто знающие люди растолкуют)
1. Почему нельзя исправить сколиоз, кифоз и т.п. во взрослом возрасте? То есть, мне непонятен именно сам механизм, из-за которого позвоночник нельзя выровнять. Из-за клиновидных позвонков? Даже если укрепить мышцы, держать осанку, клиновидные позвонки все равно будут "скрючивать" позвоночник, так?
2. Если присутствует искривление (сколиоз, кифоз) это неизбежно приводит к появлению остеохондроза в молодом возрасте?
3. Если человек становится к стенке и касается ее пятками, ягодицами, лопатками и затылком, значит ли это, что у него всего лишь нарушение осанки, а "настоящего" кифоза нет?
Заранее спасибо за ответ)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Мар 2017)

1. Потому, что!
Выросло дерево. Кривое взрослое дерево можно исправить? Можно, но поломать придётся.
2. Это от вас зависит.
Остеохондроз он ко всем рхпродиттодинаково, лет в 14-15, а вот его развитие в спондилоартроз, грыжи диска, в миофасциальный  синдром, как раз от вас и зависит. На форуме есть человек с 3-4 степную сколиоза и живущий в спортзале. Так он чувствует себя лучше прямых!
3. Кифоз есть, скорее всего нет гиперкифоза как проявления болезни Шойэрман-Мау. 
Причём гиперкифоз ка нарушение осанки может быть. Ходит и сидит согнувшись, а встав к стенке выпрямляется, это и есть нарушение осанки. А если не может выпрямится, то это уже болезнь.


----------



## Elly (2 Мар 2017)

Доктор Ступин, спасибо за ответ!)
Все же, мне не совсем понятно
1.Аналогия с деревом. Дерево ведь сплошное - а позвоночник гибкий, состоит из множества позвонков.
2. То есть, вы хотите сказать, что у всех уже в таком возрасте есть остеохондроз? Но почему тогда у некоторых людей, которые уже, скажем так, в возрасте, на снимках МРТ видны совершенно нормальные диски?
3. Получается, что "гиперкифоз как нарушение осанки" можно устранить?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Мар 2017)

Elly написал(а):


> Доктор Ступин, спасибо за ответ!)
> Все же, мне не совсем понятно
> 1.Аналогия с деревом. Дерево ведь сплошное - а позвоночник гибкий, состоит из множества позвонков.
> 2. То есть, вы хотите сказать, что у всех уже в таком возрасте есть остеохондроз? Но почему тогда у некоторых людей, которые уже, скажем так, в возрасте, на снимках МРТ видны совершенно нормальные диски?
> 3. Получается, что "гиперкифоз как нарушение осанки" можно устранить?


1. Гибкий, но твёрдый.
Гусеница танка тоже постоит из трактов, но если они кривые то это заметно. 
Так и с позвоночником, какую-то спепень можно скрыть, но то что нельзя, то нельзя. Потому и говорим, что подправить можно, а исправить нельзя.
2. Так об этом и разговор. Остеохондроз есть у всех, важно какая степень!
3. Как нарушение осанки, можно.


----------



## Арина777 (2 Мар 2017)

Доктор Ступин прав, у меня как раз и проявился шейный остеохондроз в 15 лет, когда дежурила по школе в холодном холле, жутко ныло в левой лопатке. Это место долго болело от малейшего холода, потом как-то поутихло с возрастом или я привыкла. 
А вот интересно, позвоночные боли могут сами проходить, например нервные окончания отмирают и уже не болит? Радиоволновой ведь что-то там разрушают. Или я глупость спросила?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Мар 2017)

Арина777 написал(а):


> Доктор Ступин прав, у меня как раз и проявился шейный остеохондроз в 15 лет, когда дежурила по школе в холодном холле, жутко ныло в левой лопатке. Это место долго болело от малейшего холода, потом как-то поутихло с возрастом или я привыкла.
> А вот интересно, позвоночные боли могут сами проходить, например нервные окончания отмирают и уже не болит? Радиоволновой ведь что-то там разрушают. Или я глупость спросила?


Скорее всего это был миозит, воспаление.
Не леченый миозит мог перейти в миофасциальный синдром. 
Миофасциальный синдром может ускорить приход спондилоартроза и грыж диска.
А остеохондроз появляется просто потому, что живём и стареем.
Лет с 15.

Не умирают.
Только извне убить можно.


----------

